# Aggressive or Protective?



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone! :wavey:

I have a bit of an issue with Marley over the last few days. 

My husband has had to go to US on business for 2 weeks, so it's just me and Marley at home. Since my hubby has gone, I have found Marley to be barking alot more than normal.

Twice last night he woke me up barking at something, but he is barking at people the most, if a man approached me to speak to me whilst we are out walking, he will start the low growl then bark and bark until I get him to stop. Last night it was the security guard in our condo who was say good evening and asking about the dog, this moening it was a surfer going to the beach, last night it was 3 men who were sitting at the little cafe on the beach - they just wanted to ask about himand tell me how pretty he was.

So now I don't know whether to correct him for this behaviour or not, as I am not sure whether he thinks he's protecting me or not?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Most "aggression" is fear. "Protective" behaviors are often in that category. The dog is concerned about the proximity of others to his resources..

I would address this ASAP. Know his threshold, at what distance people are okay and at what point he's getting stressed. Do some research on dog body language so you can be super observant of when he is stressed. When people are far enough away to be okay, feed him some super special treats. After a period of time people are probably going to be okay when they're a bit closer. And then a bit closer. Don't push it and progress too fast, don't use punishment. He's already anxious and that can make it worse.

How old is he now? How has his schedule recently changed?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not a dog expert for sure but I have heard and I do believe that a dog might behave like that when the leader is gone or the dog is unsure who is in control. Perhaps with your husband gone his world has been shaken enough where he thinks the "leader" isn't there and he has to suffice.

When Lucky growls at something (a trash can in the dark or a deer in the field) I tell him in a confident voice to "knock it off" and he takes that cue usually.

Just my guess that Marley might need your direction...not necessarily a repremend.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> Most "aggression" is fear. "Protective" behaviors are often in that category. The dog is concerned about the proximity of others to his resources..
> 
> I would address this ASAP. Know his threshold, at what distance people are okay and at what point he's getting stressed. Do some research on dog body language so you can be super observant of when he is stressed. When people are far enough away to be okay, feed him some super special treats. After a period of time people are probably going to be okay when they're a bit closer. And then a bit closer. Don't push it and progress too fast, don't use punishment. He's already anxious and that can make it worse.
> 
> How old is he now? How has his schedule recently changed?


He is 1 year and 10 months, 5 months ago we moved to Brazil and we have only been in our new apartment 3 months, he had ot be kennelled recently for 2 weeks, and now my husband has gone away on business.

I can't work out the reasons behind it, sometimes he will bark from across the street at the security guy, other times it's on when someone is right up close, or if it's a delivery/maintenance guy with a truck parked in the area we walk that's usually empty.

He barks and growls, then looks at me. So I tell him, it's Ok and then give the 'No Speak' command and he'll stand and stare for a moment then just walk on.

We are living in Rio de Janeiro, and sometimes when we walk I am a little apprehensive too, do you think he can tell I am a little scared, and this is making things worse?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Marleys mummy said:


> We are living in Rio de Janeiro, and sometimes when we walk I am a little apprehensive too, do you think he can tell I am a little scared, and this is making things worse?


Absolutely! Dogs are really quick to pick up on things like this. You need to be the confident leader. Are you usually the one who walked him (alone) before his kenneling and your DH being gone? I'd really work on making sure he sees you as the leader by working on obedience, etc. Do not ever coddle him after he does his bark/growl thing-this only sends the message that he did the right thing. My dogs would get a stearn "no" or "knock it off", not an "OK". Whether this is aggression or protectiveness, Marley needs to know that it isn't something you want from him (because really if those were the things you wanted from your dog you wouldn't have gotten a golden!). Hope you get it figured out soon.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I agree with IowaGold--you may be using the command "it's OK" to let your golden know that all is well and there's no need to be alarmed, but depending on the timing of your command, and also, from what you've said about your state of mind, that during some of the walks, you are fearful, your golden could be picking up cues and getting the idea that "it's OK" to continue to bark and growl and feel insecure because you are insecure.

If you can walk at times of day, or in neighborhoods that are safe(r) I think that will start to set the initial tone. Unwarranted hostility is not part of the breed--I think your golden is picking up a lot of cues from you and your uncertainty--it probably isn't easy with your husband being away--maybe walking with a group of friends might make you feel safer--just some thoughts; good luck to you; I know it would not be easy for me either.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im not going to of much help to you. One thing that sprang into my mind is 'does Marley have clear bounderies?' surely any dog will protect its territory. You appear to live on a compound, is this confusing your dog. You said this only started since your husband left. How was Marley with the security guards before he left? If any of my dogs bark at strangers whilst out I get them in the sitting position and make the dog stay there until the threat has passed or made friends with them.

Good luck! maybe hes just asking "Have you seen my dad?"


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like he is insecure because everything is new and different, he looks to you for guidance and your unsure too.

I would not say "it's ok" I would give him a correction, tell him to look and sit. Then I would ask the person to come over, explain you are working with your dog on behavior ask him to ignore the dog. When he is sitting quietly give him a treat but continue to ignore the dog and talk to the person. After a little time let the person give the dog a treat say thank you good bye and continue walking your dog. He needs to learn what is acceptable, that you are in charge and that there is no need to be insecure. You will feel more comfortable and your dog will become more secure again.

Good-luck


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi - thanks for all the really helpful responses, I will honestly take on board what you are saying and use them in the next few weeks, and hopefully see some improvement.

Usually I walk Marley in the mornings and during the day, then early evening he gets a big walk with Hubby and I, and then before bed time when it's really dark usually hubby takes him out (for safety reasons). 

I do try my best with him, but i guess sometimes things just freak him, like men walking down the street with surf boards, or big security guards with guns, but I will certainly take this advice and use and hope to see an improvement soon!


----------

